# Ronda V Eta



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've no idea if ETA own Ronda, or who owns who these days.

I've several quartz watches as I guess most of us do.

I have 3 several new watches recently, and just generally wondered how ETA's rate against Ronda.

I must say that the gilt all metal Rondas look good quality.

My 3 recent quartz have the following Rondas.........one with a gilt 2 jewel..............one with a guilt 5 jewel............and one with a gilt 10 jewel. Non are chronos, just ordinary watches.

Any opinions of these Rondas? Are they repairable?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ronda's are very good and are repairable.


----------

